

Unitools – A suite of tools for working with Unicode in the browser - getdavidhiggins
https://www.unicod.es/

======
mnx
There are also nice antifiltering tools, that map any string onto a string
that should look exactly the same, but is composed of different ascii
characters, would be nice if you had one.

~~~
getdavidhiggins
Yeah there's a few tools out that I've been meaning to add, like:

[http://demo.danielmclaren.com/2015/diacriticism/](http://demo.danielmclaren.com/2015/diacriticism/)

[http://tholman.com/unicoder.js/](http://tholman.com/unicoder.js/)

[http://animalswithinanimals.com/generator/](http://animalswithinanimals.com/generator/)

